# Clutch Fluid Substitute



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

ok... just ran through my last bottle *i'm lil broke right now* of clutch fluid trying to bleed my slave cyl... coming to find out i needed to replace it with the good one i got on my other chassis....

so now i need to bleed it again and i'm nearly out of fluid.

question is..

i've read in GM forums about how good DOT4 brake fluid can be substituted for clutch fluid. 

thing is... a: does it mix well with the clutch fluid... i'm guess yes, but who knows?? so i don't have to purge and waste the bit of clutch fluid i got in there.

and

b: with me using JDM parts instead of nice well-built corvette parts like they were talking about.. would using a brake fluid not work, cuz even though we don't want to admit it.. a lot of the little things around our cars are plain and simple CHEAP!.... ?

and 

c: think it'd be best to go ahead and purge the system later and put in some good stuff... hell, even just some regular store-bought prestone brakefluid ...or yall think it'd probably be good til a few months from now when i do some more major work on the car and take care of it then... when i'll be needing to change the fluid anyways??


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

as far as i know you can use most brake fluids for clutch fluid. read your cap it should say. and yes interior plastics are cheap on our cars but engine and tranny components??? are you joking?  hope that helps ?


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

haha... i meant the little things on or around the engine/tranny..... clips, connectors, .....the clutch cylinders.. lol... *shrugs* i'm a big fan of bran new stuff, even if that means rebuilding to make "bran new" rebuilt all my calipers and they've worked perfectly, but i had a 87 dodge ram that just ran and ran and ran... ya know?

ey.. don get me wrong, i wouldn't be puttin myself through hell for this car if i didn't love it, and nissan, but i can tell you this... i've said "you just gotta be a little whore don't you?" during this past month's engine rebuild, more times than i can count. lol


----------



## blackmint (Sep 9, 2017)

In my opinion, you should remove the clutch fluid, it may be better.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OchnofConcrete said:


> ok... just ran through my last bottle *i'm lil broke right now* of clutch fluid trying to bleed my slave cyl... coming to find out i needed to replace it with the good one i got on my other chassis....
> 
> so now i need to bleed it again and i'm nearly out of fluid.
> 
> ...


DOT3 and DOT4 mix together well. However DOT4 is more expensive; could be as 50% more in some cases. DOT4 does not absorb water as readily as DOT3. DOT4 fluid has a higher boiling point than DOT3 fluid, making it more suitable for high performance applications such as autocross racing where the brake systems are expected to get hot. Flushing of the brake system every couple years to remove any absorbed or collected water is probably a good idea to prevent corrosion, regardless of the type of brake fluid used.


----------

